# obtention agrément



## nath85 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis en pleine demande d'agrément, la personne m'indique que la largeur de mes portes ( il s'agit d'une longère de 1700) d'une largeur entre 65 et80cm ne sont pas aux normes et que cela m'empêcherait d'avoir un agrément. Cependant je m'étonne car ce type de maison dans le secteur est courant et d'autres ass mat ont obtenu récemment leur agrément sans aucun problème. Par ailleurs j'ai de mini estrade dans mon séjour en 7 et 10 cm de 2 x haut moins haute qu'une marche d'escalier, pareil elle ne me demande pas de mettre de rampe ou de barrière mais me dit que ca peut être rédibitoire. De meme une rampe d'escalier située à 1m50 du sol ne dispose pas des écartement inférieur à 11cm mais il faudrait que l'enfant saut à 1m50 s'agrippe puis passe entre des barreaux de 15cm ca relève du génie ou de tarzan, pourtant la hauteur réglementaire pour les fenetres est de 1m10 alors pourquoi ce n'est pas la meme hauteur pour les rampes au dessus de mur plus haut? J'ai rendez vous demain pour la restitution mais elle ne me dira pas si j'ai ou non l'agrément. Elle me pose des questions plus complexe que ce que l'on voit en formation ou meme en CAP petite enfance. A quoi sert la formation si il faut en savoir plus avant de la faire? J'ai affiché les numéros donné lors de l'information, elle me dit qu'il en faut plus je lui ait indiqué ne pas avoir trouvé d'autre information sur leur site et souhaiter connaitre où trouver plus d'information aucune réponse...  bref je cherche que répondre si tout cela provoque le refus de mon agrément, j'aimerais éviter un recours si possible de crainte de ne jamais pouvoir l'obtenir vu les personnes en face de moi.
Mon logement est sécurisé j'ai une petite de 20 mois et 4 enfants en tout, heureusement pour moi je connais bien la nutrition et les soins de 1er secours / médical, sinon je n'aurais jamais pu aller si loin... merci de votre aide.


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Bon, tout d'abord il faut bien comprendre que la personne qui vient chez nous ne donne pas l'Agrément. Elle se contente de faire un Compte Rendu de sa visite tant pour la personne rencontrée que pour le lieu d'accueil. Puis selon les éléments mentionnés dans le CR le CD décide de suivre ou ne pas suivre l'avis favorable ou défavorable de la PMI.

La question que je poserais c'est quel problème de sécurité extactement soulève la largeur de mes portes... pour des enfants. Il me semble qu'on n'est pas tenue d'accepter d'accueillir des enfants en fauteuils roulant par exemple donc cette largeur de porte si toi adulte tu passe, les enfants devraient aussi pouvoir passer non?

C'est certain qu'une mini estrade peut poser difficulté car en terme de sécurité c'est loin d'être top. Je me souviens de ma fille, 18 mois, chez la Mère d'une copine, trébuche à cause d'une différence de hauteur entre la cuisine et la salle à manger, juste la hauteur du carrelage qui a été posé par dessus plus le ciment (bien moins qu'une marche), elle a eut un oeuf ENORME sur le front, on a été bon pour les urgences pédiatriques, donc...

Pour l'escalier on te dira que tu ne pourras jamais garantir, même avec une très bonne barrière en bas de l'escalier (et en haut bien sur) qu'un enfant ne se retrouverait pas quand même au milieu de cet escalier et si l'ecartement est de plus de 11cm, il pourra se coincer un membre, sa tête et là encore c'est les urgences assurées. Je connais personnellement un petit garçon qui chez lui trouvait à même pas 2 ans le moyen d'escalader la barrière de l'escalier en haut comme en bas, c'est dire que oui c'est possible. Que ça le sera d'autant plus que tu auras plusieurs enfants à surveiller en même temps et ne pourras pas avoir les yeux sur chacun d'eux. Il te faut donc securiser l'escalier mieux que ça, aucun doute possible.

Les questions posées pour le CAP petite enfance sont pour exercer le metier d'accompagner l'évolution du bébé et de l'enfant, tu as beaucoup appris, c'est certain. Mais accueillir CHEZ SOI, SEULE, dans un lieu qui est AUSSI partager par ta Famille ça change beaucoup de choses... BEAUCOUP. Combien de fois dois je passer derrière mes enfants, devenus grands, mon Mari pour que la sécurité soit à chaque instant assurée et en tant qu'AM nous avons une obligation de resultat concernant la sécurité des enfants. De plus la PMI qui fait le controle puis le CD qui accorde un Agrément engagent leur responsabilité c'est pourquoi ils sont de plus en plus tatillons. S'il y a un incident l'AM sera la 1ere coupable mais si on prouve que l'incident aurait du être évité, que la PMI savait qu'il y avait une situation accidentogène mais n'a rien dit ou que le CD a accordé l'Agrément sans tenir compte des alertes l'un et l'autres seront trainés au tribunal AUSSI. Toutes ces mesures sont des parapluies pour eux, c'est logique.

Si tu veux obtenir ton Agrément je te conseille de demander précisément quelles sont les modifications que tu dois apporter à ton logement pour le rendre conforme à leurs exigences.

Encore une fois ne compare pas le fait que tu as toi même 4 enfants dans cette maison et qu'elle te semble tout à fait OK car on te répondra que pour nos propres enfants c'est OK, pour l'accueille des enfants des autres c'est risque 0.

C'est pourquoi avoir le CAP petite enfance c'est super mais pas un sésame systématique, loin de là.

Sinon devenir AM dans une MAM peut être ta solution si ton logement est trop compliqué à mettre aux normes?!


----------



## Caro35 (27 Octobre 2022)

Pour les numéros de téléphone, il faut afficher le numéro des pompiers, du SAMU, de la police, du centre antipoison et le numéro des parents des enfants que tu accueilleras.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Octobre 2022)

Celui de la PMI, du rpe, de la mission agrément.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Et aussi nom et numéro de tel du médecin traitant des enfants que tu acceuil  et aussi du notre ,  on me l'a demander en septembre lors de mon renouvellement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Le numéro du RPE ? Et pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Moi on m'a demandé d affiché le numéro de la pmi mais pas du rpe


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Octobre 2022)

Parceque on m'a demandé de le faire figurer sur ma fiche. Parfois, on ne pose plus de questions. Si cela peut leur faire plaisir...


----------



## MeliMelo (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Nath

Il y a des puéricultrices dès fois plus tatillonnes que d'autres. La mienne n'était pas comme ça par exemple.
Pour les portes, je ne comprends pas vraiment, peut-être pouvez_vous demander de préciser en quoi cela est un frein, hormis de pas acheter une poussette double côte à côte. ^^ Mais je ne vois pas du tout en quoi ça empêcherait d'obtenir un agrément, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça. Peut-être effectivement pour un enfant en fauteuil roulant. Sachez aussi qu'il y a un référentiel national sur ce que les puer peuvent exiger ou non, il est accessible sur le net, n'hésitez pas à le lire.

Pour votre estrade, elle ne vous a pas demandé de faire des travaux c'est une bonne chose, après effectivement je pense que ça peut freiner certains parents car c'est vrai que c'est accidentogène. J'avais une toute petite marche dans mon ancienne maison, et j'ai déjà vu des petits comme des grands se rétamer, aussi petite soit la marche, et même en prévenant ^^

Pour la rampe d'escaliers, je suppose que la puer a vu le danger quand les enfants allaient monter les escaliers, et non faire leur spiderman depuis le sol. Il y a des techniques avec des genres de filets tendus à installer entre les barreaux, ça peut se faire assez facilement à moindre coût je pense.

Si vous avez votre CAP, vous aurez sûrement des dispenses en ce qui concerne la formation mais la formation est en réalité une synthèse, un condensé du CAP AEPE donc normalement non, elle ne devrait pas vous poser des questions aussi complexes que la formation, peut-être en sachant que vous aviez déjà votre CAP, elle a voulu vous tester plus loin qu'une ass mat sans diplôme, je ne sais pas... Après les puer sont aussi là pour évaluer un peu notre caractère, notre posture pro, notre psychologie, comment on réagit face à certaines situations, si on sait se remettre en question, si on sait dire "je ne sais pas, mais je sais où aller chercher l'info si besoin", nos réactions face à un stress, etc.

Pour le numéros, en plus de ceux cités par les collègues, j'ajouterai d'inscrire le vôtre aussi, car dans la panique avec les urgences au bout du fil, on peut s'emmêler les pinceaux.

Oui c'est pareil pour nous toutes on a toutes élevées nos enfants sans sécurité à outrance, et en devenant ass mat on a toutes eu à sécuriser davantage notre logement, car en devenant ass mat notre responsabilité est engagée +++ avec plusieurs enfants.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Le num du rpe n'est absolument pas utile. Il y a des villes où il n'y a pas de rpe...


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

comme les autres, ce qui me gêne le plus, ce sont les petites estrades, un rien fait tomber les tout petits.
Sinon, pour les recours, c'est souvent ce qui permet de débloquer les situations, car pour vous, il semble que vous ayez affaire à une puér un peu trop exigeante.
Cela n'aura probablement pas d'impact sur le suite de vos renouvellements, j'ai fait mon premier recours cette année, suite à 2 abus de la PMI, lorsque j'ai demandé à la puér qui m'a téléphoné, si il y avait un problème avec mon dossier qui expliquerait ces abus, elle m'a avoué n'avoir pas eu le temps de le lire.
En début d'année, lors de mon renouvellement, la puér m'a dit qu'il manquait des documents dans mon dossier, pour les trouver quand j'ai dis que je les avais fourni, et ce n'est pas la première fois, si vous êtes sur une PMI avec plusieurs évaluatrices, votre recours sera vite oublié


----------



## nath85 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour merci pour tt ça. Je n ai pas mon cap mais les questions posées me paraissaient tellement complexe que j en ai parlé à deux ass mat qui ont leur cap petite enfance et elle n ont jamais eu ces questions ou informations dans le cap ou la formation ass mat.
Les escaliers ne sont pas un lieu de passages ils mènent à l espace de mes grands personne ne montera la haut ça ne fait pas partie de la surface de l agrément
Concernant les estrades elle ne me demande rien mais indiqué qu elle pense que c est rédhibitoire et veut zn parler à ses chefs.
Les portes mènent aux chambres donc pas d histoire de poussettes double ou autre je passe large avec un enfant dans les bras sans aucun pb ni danger mon mari aussi passe avec ma fille et il est plus grand que moi. De tte façon je serais la seule à m occuper des enfants en garde et je ne compte pas accueillir d enfant en fauteuil ma maison n est pas adaptée. Donc je suis d accord avec vous . Elle parle de norme mais pas de sécurité jamais🤔. 
J ai rendez-vous dans 1 h je verrais bien tout ça... mais ils ont l air décidé à tt faire pour ne pas me donner un agrément même en se contredisant ou inventant n importe quoi et ils m ont pas tendance à ou lier quoi que ce soit sur nos faits juste les leurs donc un recours serait plus pour mon estime que pour gagner j aimerais l éviter au max ... merci encore. A savoir qu ils m ont déjà forcé à annuler une demande car ils manquaient de temps pour mon dossier mais par la suite ont écris que j avais fait l annulation car je n étais pas disponible..ils m ont demandé de refaire a unedate donnée  la demande puis me disent pas la peine de la faire tt les 3 mois.. j ai fait tt ce qu ils m ont demandé. Ils m ont aussi dit que e pouvait venir avec ma fille pour après annuler le rdv car elle était là... enfin vous voyez le climat..


----------



## nath85 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bon sans surprise j'ai eu un avis défavorable pour les raisons principales suivantes:
- travaux à réaliser mais on ne me laisse aucun délais pour les faire il s'agit d'un garde corps à continuer de filets de protection à des rambardes et  petites rampes dans mon séjour ce que j'estime etre faisable rapidement et facilement mais je n'avais pas eu le temps de tout faire avant ( j'ai emmenagé il y moins de 6 mois je ne peux pas tout faire avec 4enfants à la maison. 
- posture professionnelle qu'elle ne retrouver pas chez moi, sachant que j'étais manager de 15 personnes, 15 hommes sur un poste à responsabilité que j'ai été formé pour cela... donc discutable à mon sens 
- elle ne trouve pas normal que je souhaite ne plus mettre ma fille à la creche si je suis ass mat, 

Bref tout est attaquable de ce que j'ai compris mais bon il semble que ça soit assez risqué tout de meme... J'ai donc tout noté je vais tout remettre en ordre et refaire ma demande, ca sera donc la 3eme. Je précise que je suis dans un secteur où ils ont besoin d'ass mat à fond car quasi aucun moyen de garde donc ce n'est pas un motif ( j'avais eu ce type d'argument dans une autre ville il y a longtemps quand je m'étais renseignée sur le métier).
Merci pour tout.
Ca devient tout de meme complexe d'obtenir un agrément, si on ne peut meme plus avoir le temps de faire les travaux mais qu'ils refusent de passer avant pour checker avec nous ce qu'il faut faire, si il faut connaitre le contenu de la formation avant meme de la faire voir plus...


----------

